# Most Underrated Tube Amp On The Used Market



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Alrighty, for fun, I thought I'd start this new thread. Only, let's put a little twist in it - instead of merely stating the amp, why not put in a few words about it as to why it is underrated. I'll start:

Ladies and Gentlemen, I'd like to propose that the Fender (red knob) 'Super' series (60, 112, 210) are the most underrated amps at present time. These amps (made sometime between '87-'92) are all-tube and made in the USA. The features include channel switching, reverb and an effects loop. I've owned a Super 60 and a Super 112 in the past. Both were capable of producing a great 'Fender' clean (obviously) and actually, quite a nice gain tone as well. It would not be difficult to mimick the tones of mid-late 80's heavy metal with these amps. For some reason, no one seems to ever talk about them, and when they're up for sale, they usually sit around and sell for quite a low price. I bought my Super 60 for $275 in 2001 and I bought my Super 112 for $450 (incl tax) at the 12th Fret about 2 years ago.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice idea for a thread. I think that the original Crate V series (I own 2) are highly under rated in the used market. These things were made in the USA and came stock with either Celestion or Tone Tubby speakers (the T models). The clean on these amps comes very close to the classic Fender tone which is amazing for an EL34 based unit. The distortion puts you in crunch heaven......sounds like what the newer Marshall models _should_ sound like....IMO. Great for blues and classic rock. The VFX models have built in digital effects that are not too bad, but most people just use pedals. Channels and effects are footswitchable and there is an extension cab output jack. Alot of folks say Crate has reliability issues......I've had none with my two. Also anyone that has tried one of the original US models always seems to love it with the V30 seeming to be the most popular. Check one out if you ever get the chance. The new ones are made in Asia somewhere and just do not compare.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Tarl said:


> Nice idea for a thread. I think that the original Crate V series (I own 2) are highly under rated in the used market. These things were made in the USA and came stock with either Celestion or Tone Tubby speakers (the T models). The clean on these amps comes very close to the classic Fender tone which is amazing for an EL34 based unit. The distortion puts you in crunch heaven......sounds like what the newer Marshall models _should_ sound like....IMO. Great for blues and classic rock. The VFX models have built in digital effects that are not too bad, but most people just use pedals. Channels and effects are footswitchable and there is an extension cab output jack. Alot of folks say Crate has reliability issues......I've had none with my two. Also anyone that has tried one of the original US models always seems to love it with the V30 seeming to be the most popular. Check one out if you ever get the chance. The new ones are made in Asia somewhere and just do not compare.


Actually, I was also going to mention the Crate Vintage Club series as well. I used to own a VC2110. It came with a 10" and no reverb, but it still sounded pretty decent. I eventually decided to sell it (yes, as you may have guessed, I'm a gear junkie). When the soon-to-be buyer came over to check it out, for fun, we hooked it up to my 4x12...holy crap - that thing smokes when hooked up to an external speaker cab! It certainly didn't sound like the amp I paid under $200 (used) for back in 2001.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Rivera era Concert amp.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Soldano Hot Rod 50... why a Soldano you say... the HR50 is very underated as it is outshined by it's big brother the SLO 100.
HR50's can be had for a fraction of the new cost on a regular basis on fleabay.

If you consider that they are virtually the same amp... talk to Soldano... any HR50 from 93 and back was made on the same line as the SLO.
Considering SLO's go for 2500 and up the HR50 at under a grand ( usually ) is a stellar deal.

I own a 93 and love it!


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Scottone said:


> Rivera era Concert amp.


Actually, I saw Blondie live a couple of weeks ago, and their guitarist (Chris Stein) was using one. Initially, I thought it was a Vibro King, but after the show, I walked up to the stage and sure enough, it was a Concert. Their other guitarist was using a Stilleto head with a 4x12. Both amps were mic'd and run through the house PA.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Paul said:


> Any 3 tube amp with a 12AXA, a 6V6, and a tube rectifier that doesn't say "Fender Champ" on the chassis anywhere.
> 
> Hook one of these 3 to 5 watt beauties into a 4 x 12, crank it up and bask. It's a one trick pony for sure, but oooooo baby what a trick!


I totally agree with you in regards to silver or blackface champs. But don't be dissing the Tweed Champ. :smile:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Based on tube amps I've Owned.

*Tubeworks Real Tube II Preamp* - Extreamly versatile. It gives everything from nice warm clean sounds to the stacked Mesa Boogie high gain sounds, with all stops in between. It doesn't really emulate other amps, but if you go looking for a sound you will find something that you like along the way that will send you off on a different tangent. I've owned one of these for the past ten or fifteen years and I really don't feel the need to replace it with anything.

*Peavey Rockmaster Tube Preamp* - This is a gain monster with a great EQ section. You can get other sounds out of it that are pretty decent, but it really is a balls to the wall grind machine. It does the grind so well, that it is hard to get past it to really see what else it can do.

*Peavey VTM* - I was a total Metalhead when I owned this amp. I traded my Marshall JCM in on it which might have been a mistake based on current values, but I was happy at the time. The sound was huge and warm. I used it primarily for Metallica type stuff, but other players had tried it for different lower gain sounds and really liked it. I sold it to a guy that played rockabilly. The Peavey Rockmaster replaced this amp for me, as it could do the grind without the weight and volume.

*Fender Bandmaster* - I owned two of these, one with reverb and one without. They were very basic, but sounded very good. No gain controls or master volumes, and if you wanted to get dirt out of them you had to crank them way too loud. I used a pedal in front of it (Ibanez Sonic Distortion or a Big Muff) and got my sound. Really super dependable. I sold these to a friend for dirt cheap when I moved to Ontario in 1988.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Traynor Guitarmate.

CT.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Weird tube 60s Ampegs. 

They keep low prices because you usually can't get much distortion out of them and people are afraid of having to find tubes they've never heard of, but they have the finest cleans, EH and JJ are now making good quality replacement tubes for every weird tube ever used in a vintage Ampeg, and put a booster in front of the amp and watch your jaw drop.


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

*Bogner tube PA heads*

Can be had for $50 - $100. Some of the sweetest tube sounds out there. I got a CHB 35A for $68. Uses hard to find 7868 tubes though. But the sound is so sweet. I heard it might be due to the 6eu7 preamp tube.


cheers
dt


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

peavey ultra plus and Butcher.

pre-5150, affordable, brings the thunder!


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Based on tube amps I've Owned.
> 
> *Peavey VTM* - I was a total Metalhead when I owned this amp. I traded my Marshall JCM in on it which might have been a mistake based on current values, but I was happy at the time. The sound was huge and warm. I used it primarily for Metallica type stuff, but other players had tried it for different lower gain sounds and really liked it. I sold it to a guy that played rockabilly. The Peavey Rockmaster replaced this amp for me, as it could do the grind without the weight and volume.


I have to agree this amp is such a fun little guy. Ok not little, loud and heavy (weight wise) and does decent metal sounds unmodded. 

Easy amp to modify which I'm currently in the process of doing with help and suggestions from Geek (thanks again!), but I've been very impressed what a few changes to the circuit board will do to it and also how responds to pre amp tube swaps.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Weird tube 60s Ampegs.
> 
> They keep low prices because you usually can't get much distortion out of them and people are afraid of having to find tubes they've never heard of, but they have the finest cleans, EH and JJ are now making good quality replacement tubes for every weird tube ever used in a vintage Ampeg, and put a booster in front of the amp and watch your jaw drop.


My roomie would strongly agree with you. He has a V4 (head) and used to have a VT-40 (the 4X10 combo).


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Guiary said:


> I have to agree this amp is such a fun little guy. Ok not little, loud and heavy (weight wise) and does decent metal sounds unmodded.
> 
> Easy amp to modify which I'm currently in the process of doing with help and suggestions from Geek (thanks again!), but I've been very impressed what a few changes to the circuit board will do to it and also how responds to pre amp tube swaps.


And those VTMs are dirt cheap. I recall seeing a few VTM60s used in the past for the $225-275 range - obscenely cheap for an all-tube head.


----------

